
Haskell Game Enpuzzled Released for Android and iOS - myroslambda
https://keera.co.uk/2020/06/18/enpuzzled-released-for-android-and-ios/
======
ralls_ebfe
Nice to see something new on the blog this month. Wish you best of luck with
your games.

~~~
myroslambda
Thank you so much!

------
Bertonne
Incredibly addictive!

------
digroovie
Niiiiice!

